# Droid X for beginners



## wolfraven004 (Feb 23, 2013)

Will someone please help me with rooting my droid x for the first time evrything on it is stock 2.3.4 system version 4.5.621mb810 kernel [email protected]#1
Thank you in advance


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

wolfraven004 said:


> "Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso" i use it to get root back link for it --> http://www.mediafire...mim304k214kl41h
> hope All helps you out


Download that. Burn it to a CD. Reboot your computer and boot from the CD. Follow the on screen instructions.

For more detailed instructions go to the thread about 3 posts down talking about how to root 621...


----------



## triskropf97 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dubbsy said:


> Download that. Burn it to a CD. Reboot your computer and boot from the CD. Follow the on screen instructions.
> 
> For more detailed instructions go to the thread about 3 posts down talking about how to root 621...


I can't get it to boot the cd... Help?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki

Do I have to have Ubuntu installed? I'm on windows 8

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

You need to burn the iso as a bootable disc or make it a bootable USB.

Dl imgburn or unetbootin.

Google "make bootable disc" or "USB"

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## triskropf97 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dubbsy said:


> You need to burn the iso as a bootable disc or make it a bootable USB.
> 
> Dl imgburn or unetbootin.
> 
> ...


ok thanks I'll check back

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## triskropf97 (Dec 5, 2012)

triskropf97 said:


> ok thanks I'll check back
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


ok so I got it into linux or whatever n then selected droid x n usb debugging charge mode n then hit enter n it just sits at daemon started successfully... Please help?..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Oggie7797 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thats one way to gain root but with framaroot it takes 5minutes. It works on 2.3.4 4.5.621 and the September update 2.3.4 45.621.10
U download the apk, turn on usb debugging, install apk from sd card, open apk, click root, exploit (gimli i do believe), select supersu or superuser, and then reboot. Google "how to root droid x 2.3.4 4.5.621 with framaroot" and it should pull up a youtube video by tomsgt123 (im pretty sure) and hell walk u through it. Very fast and easy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

